# 11 room home in MA.. surrounded by Quabbin Wilderness..



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, this is not a homestead but it's priced way below appraisal ($130k's), recently dropped to $79,900. Really nice if you're into hiking, fishing, outdoor life. Link is here: http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/63-Adams-St_Orange_MA_01364_M45129-37811

Beautiful 5 bedroom Colonial, has been renovated over the past 2 years. Has energy saver windows, newer roof, newer furnace (last 5 yrs), new plumbing, new electric, new carpeting in bedrooms, original hardwoods throughout the rest of the house. VERY nice. Currently a 5 bedroom PLUS office, large playroom, living room, formal dining room, walk through pantry, massive laundry room and family wardrobe! Both bathrooms were completely renovated with japanese style soaking tub upstairs and over-sized walk-in shower downstairs. New toilets and sinks. All new light fixtures. Come enjoy the three porches! It's MOVE IN READY for your large or growing family. Call to set up a time to see! Stephanie Pandiscio: 978-249-5311 (extension 30) If you cannot get a hold of the agent please let us know! House won't last!

Comes with:
Washer/Dryer (2 yr old front loaders!)
2 yr old Double Ovens
Table-top glass stove top
full restaurant fridge (2 yrs old)
full restaurant fridge (2 yrs old)
Roof was redone just 6 years ago

Great neighbors, block from city park and minutes walk to downtown.

Fenced backyard with large kids playhouse, storage house (or hen house) and huge dog house
Full walk through attic
Full basement with sump pump

You have to see to believe. Will need to paint your own colors on the walls, but the house is priced to steal! Appraised at 135k but the owners have moved out of state and desperate to sell. Just dropped to 79,900k! The interior is painted and only needs fresh paint to make it your own. The exterior has peeling paint (it's an old house) but if you don't mind, then it's not a problem. CASH OFFERS, ALL COSMETIC ISSUES HAVE BEEN ACCOUNTED FOR IN THE PRICE. NO HAGGLE, NO OWNER FINANCE.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I especially love pictures #16 and #17 with the clothes IN the laundry room..I've always wanted to do that and it makes so much sense.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I would keep the laundry room/family closet pictures, but also note that there are closets in the bedroom (I assume there are?), also keep the pic of the front of the house, then I would get someone to take some new pics, the house looks cluttered and the back yard looks like a junk heap! I would also add a pic of the fancy bathroom with the soaking tub, you just show the one small bathroom.

Also, the pic of the dining room, I am guessing you fixed that patch by the door and painted over it, but that is the first thing my eye is drawn to. A picture of the pantry and the rest of the kitchen would also be nice, it seems to have many nice features, but your pictures have NOT highlighted them!

It looks like a nice house, but the current pictures are not helping, a lot of people start out their home search online, then drive by. Myself, I would see so much that needed to be changed, paint in the kids rooms, and the blue room, etc., messy back yard, fenced granted but fenced with lattice, not real fencing, that I wouldn't even call to see the house.

Anna


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that has some serious curb appeal to me. yeah, needs some paint, but lots of potential for sure.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Isn't it the realtors job to take or obtain good photo's? I would get someone to take current photo's, maybe get someone to paint the inside rooms that are bright colors a neutral, leave the cute kids rooms alone tho. It doesn't help to have snow in the backyard picture or the early spring , tree leafing out. I would be sure a conventional mortgage could be obtained. I don't blame you for not wanting to prepare for VA or FHA, but make sure the realtor understands it could be done for the right offer.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Link says sold for 45,000 in 2010. Is this your house Runbunch? I could only see one photo, nice looking house but I must be missing something, I don't see any backyard photos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

sidepasser said:


> Link says sold for 45,000 in 2010. Is this your house Runbunch? I could only see one photo, nice looking house but I must be missing something, I don't see any backyard photos.


same question


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

sidepasser said:


> Link says sold for 45,000 in 2010. Is this your house Runbunch? I could only see one photo, nice looking house but I must be missing something, I don't see any backyard photos.


I think that is because they sold or have a contract for sale already.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

The realtor took it off the market (she wasn't supposed to because the deal isn't set yet) but that's what happened. We asked her to photograph it again after we moved out, everything was cleaned up and out, but she didn't. Friendly advice is nice but insults aren't necessary. Yes, we bought it in 2010 for 45k cash. We redid electric, plumbing, entire second floor was torn out and rebuilt with new materials and floor plan, house was fully insulated, jacked up and supported with new beams, fenced, etc etc. We spent a lot of money but the paint isn't for everyone. I'm not insulted there lol.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, I like the paint.  Besides, (at least for me) paint is something that can easily be fixed. When I look at homes I tend to fixate more on the structural, i.e. expensive aspects that would need to be fixed. 

I can tell you put a lot of sweat equity in there too.


----------

